# Anyone able to get in contact with Toon Verschoor?



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

Approximately 5 months ago, I had come into contact with a Mr. Toon Verschoor. He makes bite suits from the Netherlands by a company called, Verschoorpak. He was very professional, easy to get a hold of, and very swift in the sale and shipping of a bite suit I had ordered from him. When the bite suit had arrived, it fitted very well and appeared to be made very durable. After two bite sessions, the left arm sleeve cover had already begun to separate at the seam. I had tried to reach Mr. Toon for another cover for replacement. I believe that the stitching in the seams were weak. The seam for the sleeve cover on the second layer was directly underneath and also has begun to separate. I have tried to get in touch through email and phone calls for the last 5 months and have been unable to get a hold of Mr. Verschoor. The rest of the suit is excellent and has held up to weekly abuse very well. Im also very happy with the custom sizing as well. I truly like the bite suit above many others I have worn, but would like to get the jacket fixed. If anyone is able to get a hold of Mr. Verschoor, please forward my contact info.
[email protected]


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can order replacement sleeve covers for the french linen knpv training suit?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I would try getting them from Toon Verschoor.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

i have used the can am replacements on my dogsportholland suit


----------



## steven sheridan (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Will, I will try to contact CanAm.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Here you go Steven, this is a link for all his info.

http://www.k-9classifieds.com/k9-for-sale/l0719.php


----------



## Anton Verschoor (Oct 27, 2010)

steven sheridan said:


> Approximately 5 months ago, I had come into contact with a Mr. Toon Verschoor. He makes bite suits from the Netherlands by a company called, Verschoorpak. He was very professional, easy to get a hold of, and very swift in the sale and shipping of a bite suit I had ordered from him. When the bite suit had arrived, it fitted very well and appeared to be made very durable. After two bite sessions, the left arm sleeve cover had already begun to separate at the seam. I had tried to reach Mr. Toon for another cover for replacement. I believe that the stitching in the seams were weak. The seam for the sleeve cover on the second layer was directly underneath and also has begun to separate. I have tried to get in touch through email and phone calls for the last 5 months and have been unable to get a hold of Mr. Verschoor. The rest of the suit is excellent and has held up to weekly abuse very well. Im also very happy with the custom sizing as well. I truly like the bite suit above many others I have worn, but would like to get the jacket fixed. If anyone is able to get a hold of Mr. Verschoor, please forward my contact info.
> [email protected]


Steven,

I am sorry for your inconvenience. If there is any issue at this moment then please contac me.


----------

